# The GIK Acoustics $750 Shopping Spree Giveaway Discussion Thread



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*The GIK Acoustics $750 Shopping Spree Giveaway​*











*Home Theater Shack* and *GIK Acoustics* have teamed-up for a $750 Shopping Spree Giveaway. This is a tremendous opportunity to make your Home Theater or Listening Room sound significantly better! GIK Acoustics' products are beyond simple do-it-yourself panels that are found on the market today. They use high-quality materials that will not sag or leak over time, and they build every panel by employing a unique two-frame system. GIK's team of professional builders handcraft each acoustic panel, bass trap, and diffusor to exacting standards, creating attractive and effective products. Dollar for dollar, GIK proudly claims that its products absorb more sabins (sound) than any other traps on the market. 

For our exciting Giveaway, one lucky member at HTS will receive a $750 store credit to be used toward a complete order (merchandise plus shipping, 
and applicable taxes for residents of Georgia) placed with *GIK Acoustics*.













*Qualification Details and Eligibility:*

The qualification period is from _*February 17, 2015 through May 31, 2015*_.
A random drawing will be held sometime during early June 2015.


Entrants *must* be registered as a Home Theater Shack member as of March 31, 2015.
Entrants need to have 25 posts during the qualification period. Each post *must* be a minimum of 25 words. No post padding!
Previous Giveaway Winners must wait *6 months* before entering a new HTS Giveaway Contest.


Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the Giveaway by using this *GIK Acoustics $750 Shopping Spree Giveaway Qualification Thread*.

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._

*SHIPPING*: The $750 store credit prize can be applied toward shipping, but the winner is responsible for shipping costs above a $750 total. GIK Acoustics ships to the contiguous United States. If you live outside of the US, winners can use their winnings to ship merchandise to a U.S. Forwarder, who would in turn ship to the winner. The winner would be responsible for any additional shipping costs into their country, and for any associated import costs (taxes, duties, customs, brokerage, etc.). 

*About GIK Acoustics:*
With thousands of GIK bass traps, acoustic panels and diffusors installed around the world and with locations in the U.S. and Europe, it is clear that GIK Acoustics is the #1 choice for recording studios, listening rooms, home theaters, churches, and live auditoriums. GIK Acoustics offers quality, Eco-friendly products and provides customers with custom acoustical advice as well as helpful educational articles. We take a holistic approach in helping clients understand the acoustical issues in their space and then present a practical approach to addressing the issues.









Best of luck... :T
As we always say... thanks for being a member at Home Theater Shack!!!


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

looks like I'll jump on this one too


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

You guys are amazing! Thank you HTS and GIK!!


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

HTS just keeps giving! GIK is top of the line, whoever wins this will be very happy with the quality that GIK produces. The customer service is top notch as well


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Brian & HTS! Now this is a prize any of us would love to win. Good luck to all!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## mpednault (Dec 20, 2012)

Wow! What timing! I'm getting so close to finishing my room and am starting to think about treatments! HTS is THE best Home Theater forum anywhere.


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

Another great Home Theater Shack giveaway. I use GIK in my 2 channel room. Great product and team it up with a mike, REW measurements for a sweet room.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Awesome Giveaway. Very helpful people at GIK. Room acoustics have made, by far, the largest improvement /upgrade I have made to my room. Dont skip acoustic treatments for your room


----------



## bigsausagepizza (Feb 11, 2015)

This is great timing. I'm just starting to dig into my room acoustics and have been looking into absorption and diffusion. I love the look of 2D skyline diffusers, but they are a lot of work, this would be much easier (and probably sound better in the end).


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you HTS and GIK for another quality giveaway. This is one area I should probably give more attention.


----------



## jb5200 (Aug 20, 2010)

This is awesome! I am so in the market for room treatments b/c my room is acoustically awful! I have bad bass issues and horrible upper midrange and lower treble issues that have plagued me since I finished my basement last year!


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Every HT enthusiast, and even those who don't yet know they are enthusiasts, needs acoustic treatment. What makes this giveaway even more special and exciting is that free-for-all "it's my choice" atmosphere.

Just wanted to share my enthusiasm!

*Thanks GIK and HTS* 

.


----------



## TheGimp (Jan 27, 2015)

Great Give Away! 

I'm working on DIY room absorption panel treatments, but I certainly could use some professional treatments as well.

Thanks HTS and GIK!


----------



## muzz (Nov 30, 2006)

After building a couple of subs, and a pair of new speakers, Room Acoustics was next in line, but probably should have been 1st!

Another great giveaway at HTS.

Thanks for the opportunity HTS and GIK!

Gary


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

One month left on this one folks! Excited to see who brings it home! ;-)

We have several more great Giveaways lined-up for this year...so stick with us!


----------



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

Todd Anderson said:


> One month left on this one folks! Excited to see who brings it home! ;-) We have several more great Giveaways lined-up for this year...so stick with us!


Thanks Todd, fingers crossed!


----------



## mpednault (Dec 20, 2012)

Woohoo! HTS rocks! Without this awesome forum I wouldn't be completing what is turning out to be a very special place for my family to enjoy with so many unique features (well, unique to most people). From soffit lighting to DIY AT screens, this place has taught me a lot! Now that I'm close to my room being "finished" I'm going to need plenty of treatments to fine tune the sound. Whoever wins this is going to see major improvements to their space!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Days are passing...the clock is ticking! Not much time left on this Giveaway entry period!

Really excited to see who wins!


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Oooh, pick me, pick me! :wave:

Just in case you want to save yourself the unbearable waiting and anticipation, I'm available to receive it right now!


----------



## 480dad (Jan 22, 2015)

Oh, thanks for the reminder! Not that I don't like having blankets, pillows, quilts, cushions and other stuff laying all over the place, some "real" stuff would be cool. Pretty neat HTS and folks like GIK do these giveaways. Count me in :T


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I've got my fingers crossed! I think my room would really benefit from some treatment.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

This is it, folks. The hours are ticking down!

The Giveaway ends tonight! I'll be locking the Qualified thread _really_ soon. Any last minute entries should happen now! :T


Good luck to everyone. Someone is going to enjoy winning this. :bigsmile:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

The Qualification thread is locked... now to start reviewing submissions!

Stay tuned!


----------



## bokeh (Nov 13, 2013)

Todd Anderson said:


> The Qualification thread is locked... now to start reviewing submissions!
> 
> Stay tuned!


I thought this was the thread to post to qualify! Confusing why there are two threads with almost identical titles. Silly mobile viewing shows only the first 4-5 words of the title. Did I not get entered then?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

bokeh said:


> I thought this was the thread to post to qualify! Confusing why there are two threads with almost identical titles. Silly mobile viewing shows only the first 4-5 words of the title. Did I not get entered then?


No worries, it can be a tad confusing if you're on mobile. I found your qualified post and moved it over to the qualification thread. You're good for the drawing! :T


----------



## bokeh (Nov 13, 2013)

Todd Anderson said:


> No worries, it can be a tad confusing if you're on mobile. I found your qualified post and moved it over to the qualification thread. You're good for the drawing! :T


Thanks Todd


----------

